
How Not to Build an Aircraft Carrier - tobltobs
https://warisboring.com/how-not-to-build-an-aircraft-carrier/
======
ctchocula
After reading this news article, you may enjoy how Arthur C. Clarke was able
to predict something like this happening in science fiction:

[http://www.mayofamily.com/RLM/txt_Clarke_Superiority.html](http://www.mayofamily.com/RLM/txt_Clarke_Superiority.html)

------
ThrustVectoring
>the Ford’s four generators were designed to provide triple the total
electrical power provided by the eight generators on the Nimitz class — 13,800
versus 4,160 volts.

Nitpick: voltage is not the units that electrical power comes in. At best, you
can convert to power delivered by a fixed-resistance conductor - V^2/R , which
means that the power provided through equivalent wiring connections has gone
up by a factor of nine, not three.

